# Anybody buy from barrelsonline?



## Gmichaelcellars (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi everyone
Im about to order a 5 gallon barrel but would like to get some feedback from anyone who has purchased from them in past.. thank you.


----------



## LoveTheWine (Dec 15, 2012)

I bought the 20L barrel. 
They are made in Mexico from American oak. The price was great and shipped fast to Canada. Unfortunately I haven't filled mine yet as I have been working out of town for two months and wines are just finishing up MLF.

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f74/my-new-toy-33961/

The one feature I didn't like was the tiny hole which the bung fits in, so I drilled in bigger and replaced the stopper with a silicone one.


----------



## Gmichaelcellars (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks for your input.


----------



## LoveTheWine (Dec 16, 2012)

No problem. I am going to be filling it this week.
Will keep you updated.


----------

